# Nice Surprise  -  No Room



## Logan Novice (Jul 14, 2021)

Driving behind a commercial area in town today and stumbled on this monster, sitting beside a huge vintage Jet Knee/Column Milling Machine.
The guy has them in his parking lot because, he says, it was taking up too much room and he couldn't get access to his 112 inch metal cutting saw to cut a length of 8 inch round stock that weighs 300 pounds.  I figured it he didn't have room for it I might make him an offer but if I brought this home my wife would .... well,  you know.


----------



## fitterman1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Flip it for something more along the lines of what you need. And don't forget something for the missus.
Got to keep her happy to you know.


----------

